# 4L80E filter change needed every year (15K miles)?



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm wondering- is it really nessicary to drop the pan on my 4L80E every year (and fluid change)? I had been taking it to a trans shop to have this done to the tune of $180 each year. I'm wondering- since I only put around 15K miles on the truck each year, and really am not working it as hard as some, would it be okay to just pull the trans drain plug every year, and change out the internal filter every other year (30K miles)?

I'm always looking to keep my trucks as well maintained as possible, but I don't want to throw away $180 every year if it's not really nessicary. I'd have no qualms with simply draining the pan and refilling.

Thoughts?


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

If I were you I would just drop the pan and change the filter yourself, its kind of a dirty job but you can do it a lot cheaper than the $180 you have been paying.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Heck a new filter and seal and a lot of tranny fluid and your good to go. I'd do it, but I have a D/A combo and a lot more tranny oil and not a big enough pan for it all.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd do it, We plowed with a 4l60e for 4 years of commercial plowing and never had a problem and we changed the fluid every fall....

I've been doing my allison every fall for the past 2 years now with synthetic... By this fall I should finally be running 95% synthetic and have all that old crap thats in the converter and that pushed out...


----------



## Medicjdl (May 29, 2009)

I have to agree with the boys, I do my filter every fall and fluid every spring. (Yes I know, a little over board). But It's an easy job. Usually cost me about $50 for fluid and filter. Cheap insurance for an expensive to replace truck.


----------



## tracerich (Oct 25, 2004)

Heat along with plowing kills transmissions. It's cheap insurance to change it every year. The biggest thing, make sure your transmission shop is installing the correct fluid, not universal fluid with an additive...


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Medicjdl;1050468 said:


> I have to agree with the boys, I do my filter every fall and fluid every spring. (Yes I know, a little over board). But It's an easy job. Usually cost me about $50 for fluid and filter. Cheap insurance for an expensive to replace truck.


same here, only filter in the spring and fluid in the fall I do about 24K miles per year. 186K miles and counting

Like you said cheap insurance.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

I may be ridiculed here but I just change the fluid one year and change the filter/fluid every other year. Been using synthetic on a 4L60E for the last 5 years, added a deeper pan and another cooler with a temp gauge. The hottest it has ever reached was 180 during the summer. Truck has 160k for mileage with original trans knock on wood. Usually the 4L60E's grenade around 110k. The only thing I was told is once you switch to synthetic it is not wise to go back to dextron.


----------

